
Ask HN: What do you use for incident DevOps (humans)? - therealmarv
What good and not to pricey (24&#x2F;7) services do you use if e.g. the database connection fails or a service needs to be restarted? I&#x27;m looking for a real human which ssh into the machine not automated solutions.
======
twunde
It sounds like you're looking for a managed services provider. Many hosting
companies will do this or partner with companies that do. You can start there.
I believe that this is one of the few things that Rackspace still does. Of
course you could try to find a system administrator or two who would be happy
to do some part-time work in exchange for a retainer.

